# Flooring Nail Holes & Window Casements



## Tech0507 (Jul 9, 2012)

Good Morning,
I am finishing up building a new home and have a few remaining challenges I wanted to throw out there and see if anyone had suggestions.

The first is hardwood (Red Oak) flooring. I had to face nail with 16ga finish nails around the perimeter of the room because there's not enough room to get close to the wall with the actual flooring stapler. I have a bunch of nails holes that need to be covered but I don't want a floor full of spots. Is the best way to mix titebond and saw dust or is there another product/process that works better?

The second is casements around the windows. I like the tiered craftsman look over the top of the window. Does anyone have pictures, plans, suggestions for what they used or any advice on how to tackle that?

Any info or suggestions would be awesome! Thank you!


----------



## Sawdustguy (Dec 30, 2008)

If you nailed close enough the the wall the baseboard and shoe mold should cover the nails.


----------



## TimPa (Jan 27, 2010)

i have an assortment of wax pencils that i use to fill the holes with, using a small flat tip screwdriver. when necessary you can blend colors to match. works quite well.


----------



## sancho57 (Oct 23, 2011)

You can get a nice kit from fast cap

http://www.fastcap.com/estore/pc/viewPrd.asp?idproduct=54&idcategory=21


----------



## LeeDavid (Dec 12, 2013)

Here's some casings I did for a customer around some drywall openings. I also repeated the head detail on the windows. Its pretty straightforward. Just 5/4 poplar with a cove band about 1 1/2" up. Then a piece of 3/4" cap with a small crown or panel molding below it.

Hope this helps. Good Luck! Post some pics when you finish, I'd love to see them!

Lee


----------



## ligyron (Dec 28, 2013)

You used poplar and primed cove... is the entire thing getting painted white? if so, why not just use mdf for everything?


----------



## LeeDavid (Dec 12, 2013)

Yes it is all being painted white. I like to use poplar but you could use mdf if you wanted.

Lee


----------

